# Peacock/Hap tank is sick!! :( White spots and its not ick



## RaV3N (Aug 11, 2009)

My african cichlids have something weird going on with there skin. They have these pale white patches showing up on there heads and mouth. I know its not columnaris cause i just treated for that a few months ago and it isnt little white dots so its not ick. It looks like transparent spots. The fish hacve had it for sometime now. No swelling or anything dying. Just weird? I have been keeping the lights off more then normal but my water is in good health. I monitor nitrates and ph.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

FWIW columnaris comes back after treatment...I must have tried 3 different meds and maybe 5 courses of treatment...kept coming back.

I have limited personal experience with fish illnesses (knock on wood) but your description makes me think of columnaris.


----------



## RaV3N (Aug 11, 2009)

From my experience columnaris has texture almost cotton like and swells the skin, and almost see like strings hanging off. This is nothing like that. It has no texture and is not effecting the fish in anyway. They have had it for almost 2 weeks. Its like nothing is wrong with them just transparents patches are showing up around there body. Little circles like. But not texture or swellings. Looks nothing and is acting nothing like the horrid columnaris infection my fish had a few months back. It very closly resemble scrapes or cutes from rocks, but some of them are round.


----------



## RaV3N (Aug 11, 2009)

notice on the first picture the big white spot under his throat. Has been there for 2 weeks, doesnt seem to fase him.


----------



## RaV3N (Aug 11, 2009)

Im starting to think it looks like bite marks. Im not sure , id like to know hear some opinions. Maybe my fish are just having it out a little bit


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think after the fuzzy phase what happens with columnaris is the white/gray patch falls away with a chunk of flesh.

One thing I did notice about columnaris is my fish seemed fine...swimming happily and actively, eating great. Just chunks falling off of him. 

Maybe someone else will chime in with another idea.


----------



## RaV3N (Aug 11, 2009)

DJRansome said:


> One thing I did notice about columnaris is my fish seemed fine...swimming happily and actively, eating great. Just chunks falling off of him.


I couldnt help but laugh at the way you put it lol. swimming happily eating with chunks falling off. Yes i know this very well. As i watch them and see the spots fade I do realize they are bit marks. Its been over a month that they have had verying marks and they seem to fade and sometimes comeback. Im almost %100 that they are battle wounds.


----------

